# Obedience Yesterday



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Teddi was MUCH better yesterday. She stayed engaged through her entire work out. Kathy was impressed with her heeling, and I told her during the week my focus was keeping her engaged and playing WITH me. We need to continue that. I also need to find "the treat" that makes Teddi's eyes go wide. She likes food but isn't motivated by food. Certainly not like Gabby. Gabby does not care what it is just FEED ME!!! The only treat Teddi used to love was Cloud Star Sweet Potato treats, they don't make them anymore. I have tried other sweet potato treats and she likes them but they are not the same. Kathy suggested baby food. Might try that. 

Gabby was great. Kathy said her heeling is improving. That is great... since I don't know what I am doing right or wrong. :curtain: We worked on turns, and footwork, keeping Gabby in as we turn. That went really well. She was impressed how quickly Gabby learns new things. Me I find it a bit scary. :uhoh: We also did the first step of training drop on recall. After doing a few back downs, toss a treat, have Gabby go get it when she turns to return give her the down command. PERFECT!!!! She is an easy dog. 

I talked with her on how I should practice. She was adamant, do not do a LOT of heeling. For now just a few paces, with LOTS of treats. Then she suggested I work on our maneuvers, followed by the stand or sit stay (preparing for exam) work. Gabby is working on the stand stay, Teddi the sit. It's going to be MUCH harder for Teddi. PEOPLE are there to pet her you know. She must acknowledge her fans. So I have a little better understanding what I need to do. For me I guess it is hard because I can not see what it happening. I don't have a mirrored room to work in. Told hubby he may have to help me. One thing I do do, is move my left arm away from my body too much on a lot of exercises. I realize I do it the moment I am done, but I need someone to tell me the moment I do it. 

My next lesson is next Thursday at 7:30 PM. I now switch to evenings. I may not be around too much the next week. This weekend I have an agility trial running a friends dog, Quinn is running too and... drum roll please.... I start work again on Monday!!!! So until evening I won't have a chance to get on the board. And only then after I have gotten dogs out, or come home from classes... I am going to be busy and readjusting to working again. Don't forget me.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats on the new job!!! 

It sounds like Gabby is doing fabulous! Geez, Jacks is 2 years behind her with the DOR as I just started those with him.  

Have you tried cheese cubes with Teddi? Especially cheddar? I went that route with Jacks because we only need treats for class (we use bread at home). When we are at class I get the googly eyes from the other dogs because of the cheese.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on a great training session. We would never foget you!
Best of luck this weekend and thanks for the info on the PM...
Congrats on the job too!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

they're doing great!!! Be sure you put Belle in charge of making sure everyone practices their obedience while you are at work!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - okay have to say!! If Gabby & Tito ever get together - their offspring will probably be able to read the descriptions of the exercises LOL no training needed.....

Good luck with the job!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A few thoughts on treats:

One treat that I use that has dogs running up to me at trials is meatballs that are a bit heavy on the garlic. Chicken and streak baked with garlic too !! Where you can put the treat down (like contacts) or can put it on your finger (nose touches) that whipped cream in a can works great!! As does liverwurst if you can stand to handle the stuff LOL

My dogs rarely get dog food or animal specific treats, and I have found that when I need to change things up those Pounce treats for cats can work; and I personally love to use those cheese ball things and use them for getting the dog away from you - throw the cheese ball, send the dog after it and you have a perfect recall setup


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We cut up cheese sticks. That was Belle's training treat. Teddi likes it but is not "wow" over it. I do intend to get some cheese balls for recall work (I will put that in my mouth LOL) and the DOR work. They throw well. Garlic huh... I have stayed away as I don't want it to give my dogs gas. Might have to try that. We used venison jerky yesterday (ssshhh don't tell the hubby) that perked Teddi up a bit. 



Sunrise said:


> Wow - okay have to say!! If Gabby & Tito ever get together - their offspring will probably be able to read the descriptions of the exercises LOL no training needed.....


Well I don't think Gabby is breeding worthy two reasons. One she has an auto immune issue (meningitis) and two... she has been spayed. They would make great pups though. Teddi might kill Gabby if we were to breed her to Tito. She LOVES Tito and she wants to have his babies. Tito is HER man and don't tell her otherwise.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> Don't forget me.


Never gonna happen! :smooch:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

My agility instructor suggested cat food (and Cheerios). They are small enough that when given a bunch, one at a time, makes the dog think they won the lottery.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like a awesome training session, great to hear that Teddi is improving! I am also getting some nice obedience tips!

BIG HUGE congrats on getting a new job! :dblthumb2 Don't worry we would never forget you!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> One thing I do do, is move my left arm away from my body too much on a lot of exercises. I realize I do it the moment I am done, but I need someone to tell me the moment I do it.


I meant to ask yesterday but wanted to check at home while I did a little training with my goof. I normally anchor my hand over my midsection on the offleash work and at my hip with the onleash work. This leaves my elbow either resting against my side or pointing out. I'm assuming that's not what you're talking about, right? 

Or do you heel with your arm loose at your side?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Megora said:


> I meant to ask yesterday but wanted to check at home while I did a little training with my goof. I normally anchor my hand over my midsection on the offleash work and at my hip with the onleash work. This leaves my elbow either resting against my side or pointing out. I'm assuming that's not what you're talking about, right?


Why do you have different arm positions for on lead vs. off?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> Why do you have different arm positions for on lead vs. off?


My short leash length mainly. If he's on leash I'm holding the leash hand and arm lower and as close to my side (hence the hip bone anchor) as possible to avoid any leash tightening. 

When he's offleash, I usually have my hand over my bellybutton and lock it there. The natural position for my arm in this case is a little forward so it's a straight line from the back of my hand to my elbow. 

That's all I meant. I seriously meant no critiquing there. I was just trying to figure out what was too far from the body - and didn't remember until after my first comment that some people work with their arm down or loose at their side.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

You need a longer leash then. Some judges may ding you for moving your arm differently, and frankly I think it's a big fat flag to the dog that YOU'RE OFF LEASH NOW -- FREEDOM!!!! I would just be consistent and put your hand at your waist for both.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> You need a longer leash then. Some judges may ding you for moving your arm differently,


You mean they may take points off if you assume a different position for the off leash heel than you did for the onleash? 

With my instructor back in novice when we started off leash heeling at class - she yakked at me for holding my hand at my hip-bone. She said it was fine for the on-leash heeling part, but said it had to be up at my midsection for the offleash work. 

She didn't like my 3' leash either, but I love the fact I don't have to fuss with a bunch of leash in my hand. And it's the same leash I always used with my Danny so it feels comfortable... 

The following is the rule I found that explains why my old instructor used to get after me about holding the leash at my hip on the offleash just the same as the onleash. 





> Section 19. Hands.
> 
> In all exercises where the dog is required to heel
> free, one of these options should be followed: (1) when the handler is in
> ...


----------

